# Can't find almond powder



## ddillon (Feb 12, 2010)

I want to make a dessert I learned in a cooking class, but it calls for almond powder. I can't seem to find it anywhere, so I'm wondering if I could substitute it with almond extract.

Any suggestions???


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

Well usually almond powder is used as a substitute for flour. I suppose you could use flour and a bit of almond extract for flavor, but you're not going to get the same texture or flavor.

Sometimes it's labeled "almond meal". 

Or you could just make your own! Do you have a coffee grinder?


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Almond powder and almond flour are the same things. 

If you can't find it, just make your own. Run peeled almonds through the food processor. You may want to work on the pulse setting, to assure that they don't clump up and turn to almond butter through being overworked, though.


----------



## kcz (Dec 14, 2006)

Almond Flour - 8 oz.


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

For the sake of clarity, when I said "flour", I was talking about *wheat* flour in my previous post, not almond flour.


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

I understood that, FF. Sorry if I implied otherwise.


----------



## ddillon (Feb 12, 2010)

Wow! Thanks I didn't even think of making my own.


----------



## luvpie (Jun 20, 2007)

funny, I was wondering how many people were gonna tell you to make it yourself, using a food processor or cleaned out coffee grinder for smaller batches.
but be careful if using a food processor cause you could end up with paste EASILY


----------



## ddillon (Feb 12, 2010)

Uh-oh. I'll be careful! Thanks for the tip.


----------



## dscheidt (Feb 27, 2008)

I've never had any luck making my own almond flour. I can't get it anywhere near as fine, nor evenly ground, as commercial stuff. Bob's Red Mill does 1 lb put ups of it, that are available pretty widely. Their web site has a store finder, in case your local grocery doesn't carry their products. (It's not complete though: it doesn't list my local grocery who stuck 50 feet of their stuff!)


----------



## charron (Feb 3, 2010)

I wonder if you could pulse it for a bit in the food processor, then go to town on it in a mortar wit da pestle? Would that paste it, too?

Perhaps use a pestle and force it through a metal seive?

Would toasting it a bit in a pan help?


----------



## amazingrace (Jul 28, 2006)

I have a soy milk maker, which can also be used for making nut and rice milks. I use it most frequently for making almond "milk". During the process, the nuts are ground, but the meal is kept separate from the liquid. When finished, I put the nutmeal into a baggie and freeze it until I want it for some purpose. It's very fine, and if I want, I can spread it onto a tray to dehydrate into dry meal. Before I had the machine, I used my blender to make the almond milk, running the liquid through a very fine strainer at the end. Again, the meal was fine enough for my purposes. I use it in many things. Pancakes, waffles, sweetbreads, rice pudding --- whatever suits me at the time. Oh...I soak the almonds overnight. They swell to double, and the skins slip right off (blanching the nuts will also loosen the skins). If I don't want to be bothered skinniing them, I process the almonds with the skins on.


----------



## dillonsmimi (Dec 2, 2009)

Speaking of making your own almond flour...I have been using quite a lot of nut meals lately. You will be amazed how many dishes are enhanced with a small handful. The DGS loves pumpkin pie, but leaves the crust. Hates nuts too. Yesterday a made a topping for his "pie" with brown sugar, flour, "good fat butter" and pecan/walnut meal, dash cinnamon. Thumbs up on his new crust. Nutmeats are good for you, contain "good" fats and are a great protein source.


----------

